# NUR 3 datensätze auslesen



## Franklin (29. Apr 2011)

Schönen guten Tag, 

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 4 Spalten in meiner DB, möchte aber nur die ersten 3 auslesen und in meiner JSP anzeigen (nur zur Info). Die ID Spalte ist mit Autowert bennannt.
Um die Datensätze auszulesen habe ich ein Servlet erstellt um die Datensätze auszulesen...

Leider ist mein Ansatz nicht richtig und wird im JSP auch nicht angezeigt:


```
ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM TabelleXXX WHERE ID = 1,2,3")
```

Wie kann ich nur die ersten drei auslesen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Eldorado (29. Apr 2011)

```
SELECT * FROM TabelleXXX ORDER BY id LIMIT 3
```
oder nach deinem Ansatz 

```
SELECT * FROM TabelleXXX WHERE ID=1 OR ID=2 OR ID=3
```

Ich denke das sollte so funktionieren


----------



## Franklin (29. Apr 2011)

Danke für die rasche Antwort...
So geht es wunderbar


----------



## Gast2 (29. Apr 2011)

Eldorado hat gesagt.:


> ```
> SELECT * FROM TabelleXXX ORDER BY id LIMIT 3
> ```
> oder nach deinem Ansatz
> ...



Besser wäre meiner Meinung nach
	
	
	
	





```
SELECT * FROM TabelleXXX WHERE id IN (1,2,3)
```
 aber wenn das RDBMS eine Limit Funktion anbietet ist das immer vorzuziehen.


----------



## Eldorado (29. Apr 2011)

Die IN()-Funktion kannte ich noch gar nicht, wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil ich in solchen Fällen immer Limit verwendet habe^^


----------



## Gast2 (29. Apr 2011)

IN ist eigentlich auch für Subselects gedacht

SELECT * FROM table WHERE id IN (SELECT id FROM table2 ...)


----------



## Franklin (29. Apr 2011)

Danke da habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt


----------

